# 2/1 - 2/2 Storm Discussion Thread



## Bostonian (Jan 27, 2011)

Can we dream?  Is there more snow?


----------



## WJenness (Jan 27, 2011)

Hopefully more north this time? <crosses fingers>

-w


----------



## roark (Jan 27, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Hopefully more north this time? <crosses fingers>
> 
> -w


 ^1,000,000

Trees are skiable in SoVT, but one good dump get nearly everything in play.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2011)

Bostonian said:


> Can we dream?  Is there more snow?



I don't want any more stinkin' snow unless it's up NORTH!  
The NIMBY skiers have plenty reason to head north.  Just hope they are not disappointed when they compare it to their mammoth flatland piles!   :lol:

:uzi:


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 27, 2011)

Predicting storms that far out is a waste.  I like the day ahead of time storms as they're generally more productive in terms of snow totals.  Like the last one everyone was talking about it as the "Big One" more than a week before....well it was a big one, but where it doesn't matter.  Either way I'll still say "Yes please can I have another!"  Glad I have a working snow blower!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2011)

State of CT update -


*Next Week:* The GFS model is indicating the potential for another large snowstorm during the middle of next week.   As this time this appears to be another Northeaster with the potential for around a foot of snow either Wednesday or Thursday.   DEMHS will issue updates starting early next week if this storm still appears to be a threat.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 27, 2011)

Enjoy your next foot, jerks.








That's right, I'm bitter. :uzi:


----------



## hammer (Jan 27, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Enjoy your next foot, jerks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please feel free to come down to my house and take some snow back with you...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Enjoy your next foot, jerks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm loving it but really do want some dumpage up north too.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 27, 2011)

While this has been an amazing year here in CT-I have been dying for a northern storm also-- I have one get out of house free trip each year-- to pre-position the night before and ski up North.  Still banked, and ready for use....


----------



## Madroch (Jan 27, 2011)

roark said:


> ^1,000,000
> 
> Trees are skiable in SoVT, but one good dump get nearly everything in play.



Getting dangerous to ski trees in CT-- tree wells.... use caution and ski with a friend.  :razz:


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 27, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Getting dangerous to ski trees in CT-- tree wells.... use caution and ski with a friend.  :razz:



You're joking right?


----------



## Euler (Jan 27, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> You're joking right?



Sounds like a good story for the Onion...


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2011)

Yesterday, I cleared 14" of snow from the driveway in CT.  Got up to VT.....4 maybe 5 inches. It's like a backward winter. Don't get me wrong, there's still a boatload of snow in SoVT. But it's funny to see the same amount down ithe flatlands.   

Hopefully, we'll get. Few big dumps up here. VT is much better at dealing with snow.  People in CT are just whining at this point. Ha!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Yesterday, I cleared 14" of snow from the driveway in CT.  Got up to VT.....4 maybe 5 inches. It's like a backward winter. Don't get me wrong, there's still a boatload of snow in SoVT. But it's funny to see the same amount down ithe flatlands.
> 
> Hopefully, we'll get. Few big dumps up here. VT is much better at dealing with snow.  People in CT are just whining at this point. Ha!



bring your skis home this weekend, then you  hit sundown for a mid-week pow day/night ;-)


----------



## thorski (Jan 28, 2011)

I heard possible 25"


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2011)

What I really want is to get stuck at a ski area for multiple days....


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2011)

Albany's calling for 50% chance of snow at Sundown. That's a high percentage this far out.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 28, 2011)

Crapuweather is getting everyone riled up again:

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/45062/groundhog-day-storm-may-affect.asp

-w


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm calling for a 100% chance of snow in the Yukon in the next 60 days.  Do I get a job?


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 28, 2011)

billski said:


> What I really want is to get stuck at a ski area for multiple days....



Nothing better than that. Unfortunately its been a long time for me. In the ealier part of the last decade we got hit with a big storm the day I was supposed to leave ot head back home after skiing the entire February break and got an extra 2 days of serious pow. Now I ahve an internet connection up there so things don't generally take me by surprise unless NWS totally blows it less than 12 hours out.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 28, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Crapuweather is getting everyone riled up again:
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/45062/groundhog-day-storm-may-affect.asp
> 
> -w




Well at least their weather graphic leaves N Vermont out of the heavy snow. Phew!


----------



## WJenness (Jan 28, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Well at least their weather graphic leaves N Vermont out of the heavy snow. Phew!



Seriously... what WOULD you folks do with a heavy snowfall...

:roll:

C'mon weather, GO NORTH

-w


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 28, 2011)

there wont be any snow, just bought some new fat skis....


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 28, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> there wont be any snow, just bought some new fat skis....



:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry: Next itime buy them in the off season ;-)


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> bring your skis home this weekend, then you  hit sundown for a mid-week pow day/night ;-)



Funny you said that. I keep all of my skis and gear at my condo in VT. I could have gotten to Sundown a night or two this week. I'm not keen on hauling all my gear back and forth. Maybe I can keep my old boots and Dynastar 8000s in CT since I haven't used either of them this year up in VT.
I suck at moguls though,  I would want to mess up the Alpinezone zip line at Sundown ....


----------



## mikestaple (Jan 28, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Getting dangerous to ski trees in CT-- tree wells.... use caution and ski with a friend.  :razz:



Pathetically, they are starting to form under my pines near the cape.  


Dear Ullr,

Sir.  I greatly appreciate your efforts this far.  However, please adjust your blower 100 miles north.

Sincerely,
A Big Fan.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> there wont be any snow, just bought some new fat skis....





jrmagic said:


> :angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry: Next itime buy them in the off season ;-)



The fact that my snowblower is still in the shop cancels this out.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> bring your skis home this weekend, then you  hit sundown for a mid-week pow day/night ;-)



That's actually a rather good idea.... :idea:


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> bring your skis home this weekend, then you  hit sundown for a mid-week pow day/night ;-)



My son has ski club at Sundown.  But because the way storms are landing the past 3 weeks, they haven't gotten there yet!


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Seriously... what WOULD you folks do with a heavy snowfall...
> 
> :roll:
> 
> ...



WinnChill is suggesting on snowforecast.com that the storm will benefit ALL ski areas.  That would be a refreshing change!


----------



## RISkier (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd be fine with this one slamming the mountains and missing Southern RI. We have more snow on the ground than I can ever remember. Another foot and I'm not sure where we put the snow in our driveway. It's real pretty.


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 29, 2011)

RISkier said:


> I'd be fine with this one slamming the mountains and missing Southern RI. We have more snow on the ground than I can ever remember. Another foot and I'm not sure where we put the snow in our driveway. It's real pretty.



Totally agree - it can miss central CT too.  Take your life in your hands everytime you exit the drive or pretty much any side road cuz you can't see past the mounds.  Last time we had piles this high my 18 year old was a toddler.  

But it IS incredibly pretty.


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 29, 2011)

Another foot or so dropping on Boston will be a disaster. This place was just not built for this. Lots of homes with no driveways, no place to put the snow. Parking ends up being a huge hassle and driving/ walking around the giant piles of snow are getting to be hazardous.

Pleople around here are not exactly known for their good driving habits. Any adveristy only raises the stupid quotient. Not looking to what may be happening here later on this week. Skiing the Blue Hills isn't that much fun even with good snow.

I enjoyed snow when living in Buffalo, Boston, ehh.. not so much.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 29, 2011)

billski said:


> WinnChill is suggesting on snowforecast.com that the storm will benefit ALL ski areas.  That would be a refreshing change!



I'll try to whip up a little storm forecast slide for Tuesday's presentation!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 29, 2011)

NWS out of Albany is calling for about an inch of liquid precip. They say mixing could go as far up as the southern zone of the forecasts area; which I beleive is Litchfield County. Hopefully, it stays all snow in VT. We could use a good dump up here. And I'm not talking about what took place before I left for the mountain this AM. :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Jan 30, 2011)

What is the timing of this exactly?  Trying to forgive which day and where to head.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks good for NE.  Too bad I'm still 3 weeks away from skiing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 30, 2011)

Josh Fox is calling for 20-30" in Mad River: http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 30, 2011)

Puck it said:


> What is the timing of this exactly?  Trying to forgive which day and where to head.



Tried to break it down in our discussion...basically 2 waves--the first (weaker "jab") arrives Tues, then the stronger (uppercut) hits Wed into Wed night...clearing Thurs.  

In reference to the map just posted above..I disagree with the "blizzard" designation.  I just don't see this as a huge wind maker for us.  Snow?  Sure, but wind, no, which, by definition, is the making of a blizzard.  This is exactly the kind of distortion we do NOT need in the weather community.  :smash:


----------



## Puck it (Jan 30, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Tried to break it down in our discussion...basically 2 waves--the first (weaker "jab") arrives Tues, then the stronger (uppercut) hits Wed into Wed night...clearing Thurs.
> 
> In reference to the map just posted above..I disagree with the "blizzard" designation.  I just don't see this as a huge wind maker for us.  Snow?  Sure, but wind, no, which, by definition, is the making of a blizzard.  This is exactly the kind of distortion we do NOT need in the weather community.  :smash:




Thx. It looks like a day event for Wed. Wed. is the day then.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 30, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Tried to break it down in our discussion...basically 2 waves--the first (weaker "jab") arrives Tues, then the stronger (uppercut) hits Wed into Wed night...clearing Thurs.
> 
> In reference to the map just posted above..I disagree with the "blizzard" designation.  I just don't see this as a huge wind maker for us.  Snow?  Sure, but wind, no, which, by definition, is the making of a blizzard.  This is exactly the kind of distortion we do NOT need in the weather community.  :smash:



Agreed, I was listening to Tim Kelly (one of the better weathermen, aka doesnt get drawn into the over hype that some do) said that heavy snow yes, but wind no.  He said wind typically doesn't follow storms when other minor storms (tues) come in just prior.  The first storm typically clears out the wind.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 30, 2011)

This Accuweather guy has ADK in the bullseye.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 30, 2011)

OK, I'm just gonna say it - I've had enough of the snow in the lowlands where there aren't any chairlifts.  Channel 7 in Boston just said we could get another 15-20" on Tues-Wed and I say Fuck That.  Put the snow up north of Nashua and White River Junction and Glens Falls, not down here in central Mass.  We have plenty, thanks......

Seriously - where are we going to put 18" of new snow?  Nothing has melted in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 30, 2011)

Hmm... already taking Friday off of work (sadly, I won't be skiing, I'll be down in DC running a fencing tournament)... I wonder if I can convince my boss to let me take Wed. and Thurs too...

-w


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Tried to break it down in our discussion...basically 2 waves--the first (weaker "jab") arrives Tues, then the stronger (uppercut) hits Wed into Wed night...clearing Thurs.
> 
> In reference to the map just posted above..I disagree with the "blizzard" designation.  I just don't see this as a huge wind maker for us.  Snow?  Sure, but wind, no, which, by definition, is the making of a blizzard.  This is exactly the kind of distortion we do NOT need in the weather community.  :smash:



Good call Winn.  Unfortunately, we need to know what's happening in the flatlands as well as hill country, as it's getting kinda deep down here     I know that's not your forte', but you're one of the tops on snow forecasting in the east!


----------



## skidbump (Jan 31, 2011)

neglected this one..Kinda lookin pretty shitty as of now


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 31, 2011)

billski said:


> Good call Winn.  Unfortunately, we need to know what's happening in the flatlands as well as hill country, as it's getting kinda deep down here     I know that's not your forte', but you're one of the tops on snow forecasting in the east!



Just as N New England deals with sharp cutoffs on northern fringes of nor'easters, you'll be dealing with sharp cutoff amounts with mixing for MA/RI/CT.  Likely a sharp gradient dropping off from a foot down.  More to follow...


----------



## hammer (Jan 31, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Just as N New England deals with sharp cutoffs on northern fringes of nor'easters, you'll be dealing with sharp cutoff amounts with mixing for MA/RI/CT.  Likely a sharp gradient dropping off from a foot down.  More to follow...


How is the forecast for icing in the flatlands?  Last I heard, some parts of the midwest could be in for a major ice storm...and I'd guess that we would be more concerned about ice than about more snow.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 31, 2011)

Gil on News8 was calling for some pretty major icing in the flatlands on Wednesday. 

NWS out of Albany was saying (yesterday) that the line may be South of the Pike. But no real refference this AM. It looks like the Bratt area could get some mixing. NWS has Dover staying all slow in the graphical forecast. 

I'm liking Winn's prediction of 12-18" of snow @ Mt Snow Wednesday! That works!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2011)

i like this picture.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 31, 2011)

Pat's Peak? Sunapee? Beast? Magic?

Should we start taking bets on the big winner?

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 31, 2011)

The amount of snow we have is getting kind of comical.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 31, 2011)

Doh! I'm gonna have to miss this one due to previos engagements. I'm liking the no wind deal so the stuff stays where it belongs.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 31, 2011)

NWS Taunton has released a watch:


			
				NWS Taunton said:
			
		

> ...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY MORNING THROUGH LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TAUNTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY MORNING THROUGH LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT.
> 
> ...



-w


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2011)

The latest CT forecast -


LONG DURATION DOUBLE BARREL WINTER STORM EXPECTED TUESDAY MORNING THROUGH WEDNESDAY NIGHT…
SIGNIFICANT RISK OF ROOF & DECK COLLAPSE IS POSSIBLE…

This morning's runs of the GFS and NAM models are forecasting a long duration winter storm Tuesday morning through Wednesday evening.  The GFS and NAM models are forecasting a double barrel system (somewhat similar to the last storm).   The weight of this new snow, sleet and rain added to the tremendous weight of the existing snow load on many flat or shallow sloped roofs and decks may pose a significant risk for roof and building collapses during the storm.  

The following forecast is based on a blend of the GFS and NAM models:

*Tuesday:* Light snow developing around daybreak and becoming steadier during the day.  Some sleet and freezing rain may mix into the state by Tuesday afternoon with 2 - 4 inches of snow expected by the afternoon rush hour.  Highs in the 20's.  Some icing on power lines and trees is possible in Southern and Central CT.  A minor impact is expected for the Tuesday morning rush hour with just some light snow.  The impact is gradually expected to increase to moderate by the Tuesday afternoon rush hour. 

*Tuesday Night:* Drizzle overnight with an additional inch of snow, sleet and freezing rain possible.  Lows in the 20's.  A minor impact on overnight travel is expected.

*Wednesday:* Snow, Sleet and Freezing rain becoming moderate to heavy around daybreak and continuing into the late afternoon.  The mixed precipitation is expected to change back to snow before ending by Wednesday at midnight.  Highs in the upper 20's to low 30's.  A considerable risk of roof and deck collapses is forecast during the day on Wednesday and continuing into early Thursday as the snow, sleet and rain add more weight to roofs and decks.  Considerable icing may also occur causing significant power outages.  The outlook for both Wednesday rush hours is for a moderate impact on travel with mixed precipitation melting on most treated and heavily traveled highways, but sticking to the less traveled and treated secondary roads.

Storm total snowfall is forecast to range from 3 - 5 inches along the coast *up to 14 inches in Northern CT*.  Approximately 1 inch of sleet and 1/2 - 3/4 inch of icing is also expected during the storm.  Forecast confidence is good at this time.  However the rain/snow line is going to be fairly narrow (only 150 miles between all rain and all snow) across Southern New England during the storm.  If the track of the storm moves 50 miles north or south then we can expect the snowfall amounts and icing to shift north or south with the storm track.


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 31, 2011)

The thought of a thick layer of ice on top of all this stop here in CT makes me want to cry.  I'd rather get another foot of snow then any ice.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> I'd rather get another foot of snow then any ice.



yes


----------



## phatptrck1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone have an educated guess as to what this sysytem may drop on the slopes in Maine? Sugarloaf and/or Sunday River?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like Blue Mountain might be the PA winner until the change over to ice.


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> OK, I'm just gonna say it - I've had enough of the snow in the lowlands where there aren't any chairlifts.  Channel 7 in Boston just said we could get another 15-20" on Tues-Wed and I say Fuck That.  Put the snow up north of Nashua and White River Junction and Glens Falls, not down here in central Mass.  We have plenty, thanks......
> 
> Seriously - where are we going to put 18" of new snow?  Nothing has melted in the last 3 weeks.



(1) I'll find a spot for more snow. Snow from the last storm has settled quite a bit already.

(2) I'd MUCH rather have more snow than cold/freezing rain on top of what we already have...



MommaBear said:


> The thought of a thick layer of ice on top of all this stop here in CT makes me want to cry.  I'd rather get another foot of snow then any ice.



This. I know that eventually all this stuff is going to have to melt, but my roof is starting to dam up too, despite it being a newer home. A neighbor has some internal leaking already. Some of the ice dams on older homes in my town look about a foot thick and extend up the roof from the gutters several feet. A big rain event which doesn't really melt the ice dams is going to be bad. I'd rather have 50-60 degrees and rain than 25-35 and rain. The better outcome would be all or mostly snow. I'm going to have to try the ice melt/dam socks this week.


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 31, 2011)

Uh.....

http://twitpic.com/3v7hh3


----------



## 2knees (Jan 31, 2011)

i'm terrified at the thought of a 1/2 inch of ice or any significant rain.  i cleared off all my roof areas i can reach but by upper roof is 25 feet up and i have no way of safely clearing it.  this fucking blows.


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2011)

2knees said:


> i'm terrified at the thought of a 1/2 inch of ice or any significant rain.  i cleared off all my roof areas i can reach but by upper roof is 25 feet up and i have no way of safely clearing it.  this fucking blows.



Be careful. I think I can hear billski typing up something to the effect that you're an "over-reactive flatlander...."


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2011)

so i hear this will be a 2 storm convergence?  i'm guessing the storm coming up the coast hits first and then the storm coming across the north hits right after?


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> so i hear this will be a 2 storm convergence?  i'm guessing the storm coming up the coast hits first and then the storm coming across the north hits right after?



Vice versa actually, I believe.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2011)

Greg said:


> Vice versa actually, I believe.



oh, i heard snow to rain and back to snow so figured the northern track was the back-end snow.


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> oh, i heard snow to rain and back to snow so figured the northern track was the back-end snow.



I could be and probably am wrong. WinnChill will chime in I'm sure.


----------



## phatptrck1 (Jan 31, 2011)

The northern system is indeed supposed to hit first.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> oh, i heard snow to rain and back to snow so figured the northern track was the back-end snow.



The one over the Midwest is the storm (snow event) that will bring a general 1-6 inches in New England on Tuesday mid morning to the late pm.  Then we will get a break Tuesday late night and early Wednesday morning.  Wednesday morning (commute time) the second storm (major storm) will cut across the mid-Atlantic and explode.  The stuff you see in Florida/Georgia will not have any precip effect on us.  The big storm has still yet to fully develope.  The low is currently in the Southwest.  FWIW, I am not a weather dude and didn't stay at a holiday inn.


----------



## reefer (Jan 31, 2011)

Greg said:


> Be careful. I think I can hear billski typing up something to the effect that you're an "over-reactive flatlander...."



....now that's a good one...............
and he can call me one also, I beleive getting all this crap down here really has affected my skiing negatively -  I could have snuck in a couple more days................


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2011)

Greg said:


> Be careful. I think I can hear billski typing up something to the effect that you're an "over-reactive flatlander...."



Ya got me Greg. Bada Bing!

Actually I'm as concerned as he is.  I just had my roof shoveled off  yesterday of 2.5 feet of snow largely because my porch collapsed on Saturday, so I  feel his concern.  

If I still lived up north, I'd have a metal roof  anyways.  It's very exciting when the snow slides off!


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2011)

reefer said:


> ....now that's a good one...............
> and he can call me one also, I beleive getting all this crap down here really has affected my skiing negatively -  I could have snuck in a couple more days................



Me too.  Totally ruined my dreams of skiing and weekend running around my house with buckets and fans after the ice dams broke through to the interior, after the little porch incident.

For the records, I've been posting comments that we have enough snow down here, send it north.  Looks to me like the most snow goes  up north, but we still get enough down here to be a PITA.  I still get out, but so do 500,000 other people and it's quite troublesome to get around.


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2011)

billski said:


> Ya got me Greg. Bada Bing!
> 
> Actually I'm as concerned as he is.  I just had my roof shoveled off  yesterday of 2.5 feet of snow largely because my porch collapsed on Saturday, so I  feel his concern.
> 
> If I still lived up north, I'd have a metal roof  anyways.  It's very exciting when the snow slides off!



Sorry to hear about your porch. I guess the "snowmageddon" media hype has some validity this time. I'm still praying for snow, vs. rain Wednesday. Like I said though, it's (rain) gotta happen eventually.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 31, 2011)

billski said:


> If I still lived up north, I'd have a metal roof  anyways.  It's very exciting when the snow slides off!



It was great fun sitting in the hot tub Saturday afternoon at my friend's place at Sunday River... watching all the snow slide off the roof of the condo building.

Some pretty good sized chunks fell, scaring the heck out of some of the people hanging out on the balconies.

-w


----------



## Glenn (Jan 31, 2011)

frozencorn said:


> Uh.....
> 
> http://twitpic.com/3v7hh3



Yeah, x2 on the "uh....."  That seems a little over the top. 

This mix is going to be "teh suck" here in CT. Not only for skiing, but for roofs, roads, basements. I know it's be said, but all snow is way easier to deal with. 

SoVT looks good. I'm hoping our AZ SoVT Weather Spotter Euler can provide us with some updates throughout this event.


----------



## Euler (Jan 31, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Yeah, x2 on the "uh....."  That seems a little over the top.
> 
> This mix is going to be "teh suck" here in CT. Not only for skiing, but for roofs, roads, basements. I know it's be said, but all snow is way easier to deal with.
> 
> SoVT looks good. I'm hoping our AZ SoVT Weather Spotter Euler can provide us with some updates throughout this event.



I'll do my best.  If the cards fall right I might find myself skiing on Weds during the storm...fingers crossed


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2011)

Euler said:


> I'll do my best.  If the cards fall right I might find myself skiing on Weds during the storm...fingers crossed


Here's wishing it's so freakin' heavy you can't see your last tracks!


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 31, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Looks like Blue Mountain might be the PA winner until the change over to ice.



Root:

I saw those tracks under Main Street chair and several under the 6-pack Wednesday and Sunday..  They're skiing some "off-limit" stuff at CBK too.  If we get snow-ice-snow like predicted alot of that stuff will be "safe" in my opinion to ski and I'm a chicken in that regard.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Glenn (Jan 31, 2011)

Euler said:


> I'll do my best.  If the cards fall right I might find myself skiing on Weds during the storm...fingers crossed



I've got my fingers crossed for ya! That could be a seriously awesome day. Let us know if you head out...I'll check the webcams...errr... "KevCams".


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 31, 2011)

frozencorn said:


> Uh.....
> 
> http://twitpic.com/3v7hh3



What the hell is that? :-o



billski said:


>



This I can live with, but move it on up north if anything.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> What the hell is that? :-o




According to the meterologist who posted it... that's a model that was "sniffing glue" and "out to lunch."

-w


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2011)

Punxsutawney Phil will be discredited and banished this year.
It will be snowing in Punxsutawney on Feb 2nd. 
So Phil doesn't see his shadow and winter will end early.
HOGWASH!
CT will be snow-covered until May!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 31, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Root:
> 
> I saw those tracks under Main Street chair and several under the 6-pack Wednesday and Sunday..  They're skiing some "off-limit" stuff at CBK too.  If we get snow-ice-snow like predicted alot of that stuff will be "safe" in my opinion to ski and I'm a chicken in that regard.
> 
> ...


I haven't skied under the 6 pack yet this season.  I'm thinking I may get my opportunity tomorrow.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 31, 2011)

Man, I'm so upset that I can't make woodchuck day at Stowe...

$39 for a stowe powder day?

Hard to beat that!

-w


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 31, 2011)

phatptrck1 said:


> Anyone have an educated guess as to what this sysytem may drop on the slopes in Maine? Sugarloaf and/or Sunday River?



They'll be on the northern side of the heaviest snow, but still respectable amounts are possible for them.  I would ballpark about a foot or perhaps just under--Sunday River/Black may get just a smidge more than SL/Saddle with the swath of heaviest snow spreading just south.  We'll be continuing to monitor and adjusting amounts (on either side of a foot mostly).  Hope that helps!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Madroch (Jan 31, 2011)

Models trending toward the warmer solution for both "rounds"... while this is lame for us in the flatlands, it gives NNE some much needed love.  Was planning on pre-positioning north on Tues. night but if we have a lot of ZR forecasted here am hesitant to leave the family to fend for themselves.

Any thoughts on a prolonged ice event for central and northern CT from people in the know?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone for some BC in Groton State Forest?


----------



## snafu (Jan 31, 2011)

Weather Channel local on the 8's went from "Wintry Mix" to "Heavy Snow" on Wednesday just within the past half-hour. I don't think they'll have the snow/sleet/ice line pinned down til after it happens.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 31, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Models trending toward the warmer solution for both "rounds"... while this is lame for us in the flatlands, it gives NNE some much needed love.  Was planning on pre-positioning north on Tues. night but if we have a lot of ZR forecasted here am hesitant to leave the family to fend for themselves.
> 
> Any thoughts on a prolonged ice event for central and northern CT from people in the know?



Family. There is no family on pow days.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 31, 2011)

for those interested in Southern VT here's NOAA Albany's latest snow forecast. 21 to 22inches for the Mount Snow and Magic areas!

It's my birthday Thursday and my wife and I are heading to Mount Snow for a long weekend. This is the best present I can think of.  






[/IMG]


----------



## Euler (Jan 31, 2011)

Euler said:


> I'll do my best.  If the cards fall right I might find myself skiing on Weds during the storm...fingers crossed



Some good cards just fell..I was supposed to drive to Buffalo to pick up my wife Thursday, but she called and said she'd take a train to Albany on Friday or Saturday instead.   Um...whatever will I do with this freed up Thursday now??!!


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2011)

Euler said:


> Some good cards just fell..I was supposed to drive to Buffalo to pick up my wife Thursday, but she called and said she'd take a train to Albany on Friday or Saturday instead.   Um...whatever will I do with this freed up Thursday now??!!


  I suspect you'll want to pre-position in SVT a day or two earlier so that you will be more readily be able to get her.  :idea:


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2011)

These precip maps are just blowing my mind for Northern New England.  We start at 14" and just go up from there.  And that doesn't count mountain magic an d upslope.   With no warm-up in sight, We'll be skiing PP for a long time, and the woods should be simply spectacular.  Throw a dart at the map, anywhere you go on Thursday will be a powder day!    I don't think anything more can go wrong at my house, so I'll schedule a tram inspection and a woods survey for later this week.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 31, 2011)

Is the day to go Wed. or Thurs.?  Need to figure this out now.  Help!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad to her some of you will be @ Mt snow....I'm jelous. But please post some updates for those of us who will have to wait until the weekend.  You guys are gonna get some good turns in! 

Looks like this was updated to a "warning" this afternoon. I can't get a good idea on amount in SoVT based on the forecast discussion. I'm thinking theyre not sure about how much warm air will sneak in.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 31, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Is the day to go Wed. or Thurs.?  Need to figure this out now.  Help!



If you want to fight lousy road conditions, looks like heaviest snow thru Wed AM easing a bit late PM (a bit of dry slotting?) but still light/moderate snow carrying into overnight. It'll be done by Thurs AM with clearing.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 31, 2011)

Winn, any idea what will happen around hartford on wednesday?  The local weather guys are talking about hours of freezing rain.


----------



## abc (Feb 1, 2011)

Right on cue...

Within 10 minutes of the predicted snow starting time! Snow started to fall in earnest at 11:50 in the city...


----------



## Euler (Feb 1, 2011)

billski said:


> I suspect you'll want to pre-position in SVT a day or two earlier so that you will be more readily be able to get her.  :idea:



I live in SoVT so no pre-positioning needed.  It's fairly rare that my time off coincides with a storm and this time it does!


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2011)

*Ah, a beautiful sight*

After last week's northerly let-down, the north will be blessed!

A beautiful sight!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 1, 2011)

2knees said:


> Winn, any idea what will happen around hartford on wednesday?  The local weather guys are talking about hours of freezing rain.



The track shifted a bit north so yes, you'll be in a freezing rain/sleet band.  These precip bands set up and stay in a west to east fashion rather than the bands moving through...that's why it'll be a long duration event.  Sorry :sad:


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2011)

*Matt Noyes has some interesting tweets last night/this AM*

I guess 11:35PM is a safe enough time (enough folks in bed) to mention that another storm seems likely next Tue/Wed. "Whateva"

1-2 punch, no, check that: 1-2-3 punch!  
I'm thinking that Friday may be a great day to ski my brains out and get stuck for the next storm!


...


Was just talking w/producer about "maybe a nice spring...after the epic floods...and unending mud. Maybe nice summer..."

...


----------



## Euler (Feb 1, 2011)

It's starting to snow lightly in SoVT...kids' school canceled today and I'm sure will be tomorrow again.  I'm ready!!!


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2011)

Light snow inside Rte 128/95 in Mass.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2011)

Medium snow, kids have 1/2 day.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2011)

billski said:


> I guess 11:35PM is a safe enough time (enough folks in bed) to mention that another storm seems likely next Tue/Wed. "Whateva"



Leaving early morning Tues for Tahoe, just as long as I can get out ...


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 1, 2011)

Kids home from school today and tomorrow.  Forecasts are updated...will let them ride for now and watch the fun begin!  ENJOY EVERYONE!!!

:beer:


----------



## Glenn (Feb 1, 2011)

Euler,
Outstanding! Glad things are working out for you. How do you get to the mountain from your place? Do you hit 30, then cut through Newfane? 


anyone,
Where does one find the NWS maps with predicted snowfall? I was on the NWS Albany site last night and couldn't find the darn thing.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2011)

Just commuted from Lowell, MA to Woburn, MA

Started totally dry... a couple flakes by the time I got to Billerica, light snow in Burlington, MA, and looks to be a moderate snowfall here in Woburn.

HERE WE GO!

-w


----------



## Puck it (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, looks like I will have to get the seconds on Thurs. My wife is in NYC and Jet Blue cancelled all flights and she can not get a flight back until Fri. So she is taking Acela home tomorrow at 440. Oh well.  Hopefully glades will be still be good.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2011)

Coming down pretty good still. It's only been snowing for 2 hrs and I have about 3 inches on the ground already.


----------



## Euler (Feb 1, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Euler,
> Outstanding! Glad things are working out for you. How do you get to the mountain from your place? Do you hit 30, then cut through Newfane?
> 
> 
> .



Snowing hard now.  Nice big flakes.

To go from Putney to Mt. Snow I go from Rt 5 to the long Dummerston covered bridge via some back roads, then what you said...30 for a couple miles, then through Williamsville, South Newfane, East Dover etc.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2011)

About 1.5" in the inner burbs @9AM.  Fluffy stuff.


----------



## jr05 (Feb 1, 2011)

In Tewksbury, MA for the moment and it is coming down hard, been snowing since 8:30 this morning.

Had a trip to Killington booked for this weekend since the middle of December.  Guess I couldn't have asked for better weather!


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2011)

16 degrees, fine moderate snow. About 3" do far.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm questioning the wisdom of some of our local officials...

Everything I've seen everywhere has said "The storm will be at it's peak around mid-day. Try to stay off the roads mid-day."

Looking at the school cancellation list online, I see a lot of 11:30 and noon dismissals. What are these people thinking?

-w


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2011)

jr05 said:


> In Tewksbury, MA for the moment and it is coming down hard, been snowing since 8:30 this morning.
> 
> Had a trip to Killington booked for this weekend since the middle of December.  Guess I couldn't have asked for better weather!



I've got a soccer game in Tewksbury (indoor) tonight... I'm wondering if it'll happen.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2011)

Plow guys in the parking lot have gone from 'just sitting there' to plowing... looks like about 2 or 3 inches so far (based on what they're pushing around).

-w


----------



## Puck it (Feb 1, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I'm questioning the wisdom of some of our local officials...
> 
> Everything I've seen everywhere has said "The storm will be at it's peak around mid-day. Try to stay off the roads mid-day."
> 
> ...


. My daughter goes to Austin Prep and we got a notice this morning at 5AM that school will be released at 1PM. She is a new driver so opted for my son's Liberty that is sitting in the driveway.


----------



## hammer (Feb 1, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I'm questioning the wisdom of some of our local officials...
> 
> Everything I've seen everywhere has said "The storm will be at it's peak around mid-day. Try to stay off the roads mid-day."
> 
> ...


They have had so many cancellations that they are trying to get in a school day if at all possible.  Hopefully they didn't make a bad call.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2011)

hammer said:


> They have had so many cancellations that they are trying to get in a school day if at all possible.  Hopefully they didn't make a bad call.



Keeping the kids in school all day would have been better than releasing them at the height of the storm...

I'd be rather upset if I was a bus driver...

Or a parent who now has to leave work early to meet their kids at home...

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Keeping the kids in school all day would have been better than releasing them at the height of the storm...
> 
> I'd be rather upset if I was a bus driver...
> 
> ...



I think somehow they weren't expecting it to snow as hard as it is as soon as it is. I pulled out of the driveway at 8:30 to drop off my son at the babysitters. There was already 2 inches of snow on the ground and a sanding truck drove by. I was thinking that isn't going to do much now ... didn't see any plows out while I was in town either.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm currently watching a guy in the parking lot BEAT his car with a towel or a blanket (can't tell which) to get the snow off... I don't think I've ever seen that method before...

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I'm currently watching a guy in the parking lot BEAT his car with a towel or a blanket (can't tell which) to get the snow off... I don't think I've ever seen that method before...
> 
> -w



Gotta let the snow know who's the boss.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 1, 2011)

Just started to snow lightly on Burke Mt...


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 1, 2011)

Glenn said:


> anyone,
> Where does one find the NWS maps with predicted snowfall? I was on the NWS Albany site last night and couldn't find the darn thing.



Glenn- Here's Albany's winter storm site.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/aly/WinterPage.htm

the estimated snow map is on the right side about 1/3 of the way down the page.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 1, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> Glenn- Here's Albany's winter storm site.
> 
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/aly/WinterPage.htm
> 
> the estimated snow map is on the right side about 1/3 of the way down the page.



Thank you! I had a heckofa time last night looking for that. 

Wow! A solid 20" called for in SoVT. NICE!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Feb 1, 2011)

Euler said:


> Snowing hard now.  Nice big flakes.
> 
> To go from Putney to Mt. Snow I go from Rt 5 to the long Dummerston covered bridge via some back roads, then what you said...30 for a couple miles, then through Williamsville, South Newfane, East Dover etc.



Cool! East/West road...know that one really well. We're only about a mile/mile and a half up from the covered bridge. If you went straight at that intersection and stayed on Green Mtn Camp Rd, you'd come to the street we're on.


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2011)

Closing in on 4".


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2011)

Greg said:


> Closing in on 4".



I LOVE all the snow, but today is kinda like torture to me.  I'm sitting here at work, not skiing.  Tonight I'll be sitting at my other job, watching everyone else ski.  When I get home around 11pm it's pretty likely that my driveway will be completely uncleared... :-?

Not complaining though... Especially if I can figure out a way to get out skiing tomorrow...


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2011)

Thunder snow for the past hour.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 1, 2011)

Around 4" of very smooth snow here at Blue.  Visibility is shit though.  Freezing rain is coating my goggles over.


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2011)

Based on radar, looks like one more wave. We'll probably get 6" out of this before the slop tomorrow...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 1, 2011)

Winding down here in the 'bury.  Gonna clear the drive way to make room for tomorrows skating rink.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 1, 2011)

Pretty much stopped here.  I'd say a solid inch to inch and a half of pure sleet.


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Winding down here in the 'bury.  Gonna clear the drive way to make room for tomorrows skating rink.



You got one more shot about to come in.


----------



## BLESS (Feb 1, 2011)

got about 4-6ish inches here in central rhody, looks like its either stopped or changed over to sleet.....my wife is a school nurse, theyre getting out at 12...makes no sense to me.  I realize they wanna try and get the day in because the snow days are piling up, but its just not worth it to me to risk people driving....so be it if you gotta work and extra week in june...you got the day off one way or another....SMH at some of these superintendents here...it was pretty much at its worst here between 6-9am, right for everyones commute.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 1, 2011)

Let's talk SoVT:

SO...HIGHER SNOW AMOUNTS COULD BE MORE LOCALIZED. STILL...WITH
THE ANOMALOUS MOISTURE ASSOCIATED WITH THE SYSTEM...AND POSSIBLY
SOME CONVECTIVE ELEMENTS...LOWER END OF FINAL SNOW TOTALS IN AREAS
THAT SEE MOSTLY SNOW...WILL BE WELL OVER A FOOT...WITH AREAS WITHIN
THE MULTI BANDS AROUND 2 FEET. SOME HINTS OF CSI IN SATURATED
LAYER IN CROSS SECTION ACROSS THE REGION DURING HEAVIEST SNOW
WEDNESDAY. SNOWFALL RATES IN THE ENHANCED BANDS SHOULD BE 2"+ PER
HOUR OR MORE. SNOW RATIOS LOOK TO BE AROUND CLIMO OVER MOST
AREAS...AS THE DENDRITIC GROWTH ZONE IS PREDICTED TO BE QUITE
ELEVATED. SO THE SNOW MAY BE DRY...BUT A BIT MORE DENSE AND HEAVY
THAN THE PAST FEW STORMS.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 1, 2011)

It's actually a blizzard where I am right now, it's dumping snow.  Unfortunately where I am is Rogers Arkansas.  It's flat and there's no skiing nearby, so the snow seems wasted.  It does look nice though.  Now it doesn't look like I'm getting home until Thursday so I'm looking forward to skiing Thursday night.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 1, 2011)

temps have dropped 5 degrees in the past hour here on long island (north shore/nassau)  now 26

no snow, freezing rain and sleet...sidewalks are very slippery/icy


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2011)

The "Work From Home" option has been dangled in front of me for tomorrow...

"Home" may just turn out to be a ski lodge somewhere...

-w


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2011)

WJenness said:


> The "Work From Home" option has been dangled in front of me for tomorrow...
> 
> "Home" may just turn out to be a ski lodge somewhere...
> 
> -w



Do it!!  If the sleet doesn't move in Magic is gonna be sweet tomorrow...


----------



## swilde6 (Feb 1, 2011)

We are getting massive snow fall.  http://www.scoutlookweather.com/skiconditions is reporting 2" of new snow fall at most of the northeastern mountains.  Where is everyone planning on skiing in feb?


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2011)

watching a truck trying to get up the little hill behind the office... he's on attempt number three.... aaand.... fail...

He's now walking up the hill.

-w


----------



## awf170 (Feb 1, 2011)

Measured 9 inches in Lowell, MA as of 2pm.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2011)

awf170 said:


> Measured 9 inches in Lowell, MA as of 2pm.



Damn Austin...

Thanks for the report... now I know what to expect when I get home.

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Damn Austin...
> 
> Thanks for the report... now I know what to expect when I get home.
> 
> -w



have fun.  just took me an hour and forty minutes to get from Woburn to haverhill.  10 mph traffic the whole way


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> have fun.  just took me an hour and forty minutes to get from Woburn to haverhill.  10 mph traffic the whole way



Ai ya...

Hitting the road at 4:30.

Hopefully I'll get home by 10.

-w


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 1, 2011)

Nothing at all happening on the CT coast. Got about 1/2 inch of snow this morning followed by some freezing rain then nothing all afternoon. 

NOAAs updated forecast this afternoon shows NO accumulations for tonight and tomorrow now. What happened?
 I guess it'll must be all rain now which is actually better than freezing rain.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 1, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> Nothing at all happening on the CT coast. Got about 1/2 inch of snow this morning followed by some freezing rain then nothing all afternoon.
> 
> NOAAs updated forecast this afternoon shows NO accumulations for tonight and tomorrow now. What happened?
> I guess it'll must be all rain now which is actually better than freezing rain.



Just a slight shift north of the mixing area--the smallest shift is all it takes.  The NWS disc explains it all.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2011)

7-8 eight is my unscientific estimate of my driveway. Got some sleet type snow coming down still, but seems to be the end of round one.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 1, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Just a slight shift north of the mixing area--the smallest shift is all it takes.  The NWS disc explains it all.



I'm not against a few nudges to the north


----------



## MogulQueen (Feb 1, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> Nothing at all happening on the CT coast. Got about 1/2 inch of snow this morning followed by some freezing rain then nothing all afternoon.
> 
> NOAAs updated forecast this afternoon shows NO accumulations for tonight and tomorrow now. What happened?
> I guess it'll must be all rain now which is actually better than freezing rain.



So weird you didn't get much snow.  I live right next to Sundown and we got about 7 inches of snow today!  Not sure what is predicted for tonight, but I'm hoping for even more snow.


----------



## 180 (Feb 1, 2011)

7" Hunter Mountain


----------



## planb420 (Feb 1, 2011)

8-10" in my driveway in New Hartford, CT.....so you know what that means for SKI SUNDOWN


----------



## planb420 (Feb 1, 2011)

Round 2 anyone, I SAY BRING IT ON, just more snow than rain please...


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 1, 2011)

MogulQueen said:


> So weird you didn't get much snow.  I live right next to Sundown and we got about 7 inches of snow today!  Not sure what is predicted for tonight, but I'm hoping for even more snow.



About 4" in Hebron - seems like it definitely increases as you head inland.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 1, 2011)

5" on the first part waiting for part 2!


----------



## kingslug (Feb 1, 2011)

180 said:


> 7" Hunter Mountain




Keep it coming!!! I'm out at Alta ...we just got 18 inches but I want to come home to...so major pukage...


----------



## skidbump (Feb 2, 2011)

a bunch of weather maps


http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112467


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 2, 2011)

Just my observation (uneducated at that), but I don't see this storm dropping the high end snow they are calling for.  I think WMUR in NH's revised (yesterday) snow totals of 8-14 might even be high here.  I would guess 8 tops.  It's snowing hard here, but the dry slots are already into parts of Connecticut and NY.  NECN and Accuweather last I checked were calling anywhere from 15-24 inches....I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 2, 2011)

NWS is still saying 1-2' in SoVT. I guess it all depends on how hard it comes down. They say it could be up to 2" and hour at times. 

I'm just hoping they don't get a lot of mixing. It only takes a little ice to ruin a perfectly good snowstorm.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 2, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Just my observation (uneducated at that), but I don't see this storm dropping the high end snow they are calling for.  I think WMUR in NH's revised (yesterday) snow totals of 8-14 might even be high here.  I would guess 8 tops.  It's snowing hard here, but the dry slots are already into parts of Connecticut and NY.  NECN and Accuweather last I checked were calling anywhere from 15-24 inches....I find that hard to believe.



I think you're on the right track UV.  I felt that the 2 feet forecasts were overdone and that a foot to foot and a half from the get-go was a good starting point.  Moisture amounts with this storm are good (although edged downwards from previous model runs) but this storm will be getting stretched out and weakening--plus temps aloft are a bit warmer (smaller snowflakes) and the optimal snow growth zone in the upper levels are pretty high.  Model runs were showing snow to liquid ratios 15-20:1 whereas I felt it should be down around 10-15:1.  WMUR has normally been pretty conservative and try to account for such a wide variation in terrain with the ranges.  I tweaked ours back down a bit and hope we get into the lower range...we'll see. Either way, thankfully this storm is favoring northern NE this time!!!:razz:    

I've been poking around on Facebook seeing what folks are saying and of course they're cherry picking the highest amounts they can find.  And it's funny how they ALWAYS post only the HIGH end number, while all forecasted snow ranges actually have a LOWER end range...somehow those are completely ignored.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 2, 2011)

Glenn said:


> NWS is still saying 1-2' in SoVT. I guess it all depends on how hard it comes down. They say it could be up to 2" and hour at times.
> 
> I'm just hoping they don't get a lot of mixing. It only takes a little ice to ruin a perfectly good snowstorm.



Most of the mixing stays right on the doorstep to the south, however, I did put the slight chance of some sleet mixing in for Mount Snow/Stratton.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 2, 2011)

6-8 inches on Burke.  First chair here we come.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 2, 2011)

Kind of a sleet downpour right now. Totals around here will be way down from what was predicted.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 2, 2011)

Winn, quick question for you.  Do you think Maine might see the jackpot of sorts?  Seems the way this storm has taken shape (direction, etc) that places like Sugarloaf and Norther Maine might make out a little better?  I know originally they were forcast to be in the 8-12 or so, but they seems to be setting up nicely.  Granted the satelite images I was looking at might be showing ground clutter, verga, etc and snow may not be hitting as hard as it looks.  Just curious.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 2, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Winn, quick question for you.  Do you think Maine might see the jackpot of sorts?  Seems the way this storm has taken shape (direction, etc) that places like Sugarloaf and Norther Maine might make out a little better?  I know originally they were forcast to be in the 8-12 or so, but they seems to be setting up nicely.  Granted the satelite images I was looking at might be showing ground clutter, verga, etc and snow may not be hitting as hard as it looks.  Just curious.



I have the SR/SL area split right now...just over a foot for SR and just under a foot for SL.  With the wide swath and northern trend lately, that whole area should probably be in the general foot range, perhaps a bit more...I'll adjust that shortly.  The rest of the southern resorts should get just over a foot as well.  Exception would be of course BigRock/Quoggy/Lonesome and maybe Big Squaw falling under a foot.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 2, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> I have the SR/SL area split right now...just over a foot for SR and just under a foot for SL.  With the wide swath and northern trend lately, that whole area should probably be in the general foot range, perhaps a bit more...I'll adjust that shortly.  The rest of the southern resorts should get just over a foot as well.  Exception would be of course BigRock/Quoggy/Lonesome and maybe Big Squaw falling under a foot.



Biq Squaw is just a waste of snow, hahaha.  Sorry, had to throw that in there.  I grew up just east of there and first put plank to snow there back in the 90's.  Still bitter about the current ownership and lack of opening.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 2, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Biq Squaw is just a waste of snow, hahaha.  Sorry, had to throw that in there.  I grew up just east of there and first put plank to snow there back in the 90's.  Still bitter about the current ownership and lack of opening.



Even though I went to school in Orono for a short while, I never ventured farther than that.  Too busy watching Stephen King movies I guess.


----------



## Euler (Feb 2, 2011)

Just rolled out of bed in Putney,VT.  Snow on the front deck is higher than the bottom of the outward opening door - had to push hard to get it open.  I didn't shovel well before this storm so I don't have a good place to take a real measurement, but its looking like close to a foot of snow has fallen since this began yesterday morning.  No evidence of any crust or freezing rain from last night.  Its snowing HARD!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 2, 2011)

Euler said:


> Just rolled out of bed in Putney,VT.  Snow on the front deck is higher than the bottom of the outward opening door - had to push hard to get it open.  I didn't shovel well before this storm so I don't have a good place to take a real measurement, but its looking like close to a foot of snow has fallen since this began yesterday morning.  No evidence of any crust or freezing rain from last night.  Its snowing HARD!



If you do get any mixing, it would be through midday or a bit this afternoon--maybe some sleet.  

It's just intense snowfall here in southern NH!!!  Pure white and very limited visibility!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 2, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Most of the mixing stays right on the doorstep to the south, however, I did put the slight chance of some sleet mixing in for Mount Snow/Stratton.



Just read your report for Mt Snow...here's to hoping the mixing holds off. And another 6" of snow on Saturday would be a good bonus! 

And hey...there's always the Tuesday system.....:beer:


----------



## Glenn (Feb 2, 2011)

Euler said:


> Just rolled out of bed in Putney,VT.  Snow on the front deck is higher than the bottom of the outward opening door - had to push hard to get it open.  I didn't shovel well before this storm so I don't have a good place to take a real measurement, but its looking like close to a foot of snow has fallen since this began yesterday morning.  No evidence of any crust or freezing rain from last night.  Its snowing HARD!




Awesome! Thanks for the update. Not much snowfall here in mid southern CT, so I'm glad there's something to look forward to this weekend.


----------



## Euler (Feb 2, 2011)

No sloppy stuff yet, but I'm getting really worried about how close the pink is coming to SoVT.



http://www.intellicast.com/national/radar/current.aspx?

location=USCT0094[/URL


----------



## j law (Feb 2, 2011)

I know - I'm a bit nervous... I was planning on driving up to Mt Snow from NYC tomorrow morning and it looks like the trees could get ruined by some ice.

I think Whiteface might be my better option... the crazy thing is that I have theater tickets at 8pm!  Anyone know how long the drive actually is from Manhattan to WF?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 2, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Just read your report for Mt Snow...here's to hoping the mixing holds off. And another 6" of snow on Saturday would be a good bonus!
> 
> And hey...there's always the Tuesday system.....:beer:



It'll be very, very close--if it does mix, it should be short lived.


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> If you do get any mixing, it would be through midday or a bit this afternoon--maybe some sleet.



Are you talking at the higher altitudes?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 2, 2011)

billski said:


> Are you talking at the higher altitudes?



Yes and no.  Summit level warmer air (~4000-5000') may sneak in, barely melt the snowflakes, then refreeze into subfreezing surface/base air.  While it could be wet snowflakes/raindrops at the summit, it could be tinging at the base.  Still looks like a possibility for Snow/Stratton...will keep watch to see if it sneaks further north towards Bromley/Okemo/Magic.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 2, 2011)

Uh-oh...sleet mixing in now (S NH)


----------



## Glenn (Feb 2, 2011)

It is getting close to SoVT...but just barely holding off......


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 2, 2011)

I've got a solid 1/2" to 3/4" of solid ice on everything.  Crap.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 2, 2011)

Glenn said:


> It is getting close to SoVT...but just barely holding off......



Radar looks like crap now with a midday break.  Now we have to wait for the primary low over the eastern Great Lakes to pull through for some additional snow this afternoon/eve.  Just hope we make minimums now!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2011)

Whiteface ski mtn from NYC with speeding and good conditions is maybe 5hrs


----------



## Greg (Feb 2, 2011)

We ended up with about 2" of dense sleet. Very little ice accretion though. We dodged a big time bullet.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 2, 2011)

From the radar it looks like the storm has passed except for some of NH and Maine. 
Any reports on accumulations from southern VT?


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2011)

Nasty freezing rain here in the flatlands.  My car was a solid sheet of ice when I went out to move it at noon.


----------



## j law (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone know if the sleet made it north of Glen falls, NY into the Gore area?

I'm presuming Whiteface was ok...


----------



## Riverskier (Feb 2, 2011)

Around 6-8 inches here in southern Maine and it appears to have stopped snowing? Talk about over hyped! The forecasters were running out of superlatives for this one, and it pretty much shut down the state of Maine today. And we get well under a foot? Oh well, happy to get any snow.


----------



## j law (Feb 2, 2011)

The web cam at Whiteface shows that it's still dumping


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 2, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Around 6-8 inches here in southern Maine and it appears to have stopped snowing? Talk about over hyped! The forecasters were running out of superlatives for this one, and it pretty much shut down the state of Maine today. And we get well under a foot? Oh well, happy to get any snow.



same here in Southeast NH.  We actually got more snow yesterday than we did today I believe.

There appears to be another round though still in western PA??


----------



## Riverskier (Feb 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> same here in Southeast NH.  We actually got more snow yesterday than we did today I believe.
> 
> There appears to be another round though still in western PA??



Yeah, I guess we are supposed to get a couple/few more inches this evening. However, as recently as this morning some forecasters were saying parts of southern Maine could easily see 18 inches. I don't think we are going to get anything close to that! I actually had a hunch that this storm would sort of fizzle out. That often seems to happen with heavily hyped storms and when we really get nailed it is from a sudden track shift or something. No complaints though, just glad to see it snowing! Should be a great weekend of skiing!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2011)

Still snowing  pretty good up here in NNY along the St Lawrence , i plowed a foot earlier this am .


----------



## Euler (Feb 2, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> From the radar it looks like the storm has passed except for some of NH and Maine.
> Any reports on accumulations from southern VT?



I'm saying about a 10-12 inches altogether here in Putney.  NWS has a trained measurer in Woodford, just a few miles down the ridge from Mt. Snow and Woodford reports 22" total since this began yesterday.  Down here in Putney the snow changed to sleety stuff from about 11-1PM and now precip has completely stopped.  Some test steps into the yard indicate no crust issues, so we still made out pretty good!


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2011)

the snow that the dog sank in and could not manage through, has an icy crust on top and the dog can now walk on top of it.  ugh.  I want to know where that snow/freezing rain line is.  It's going to determine my travel plans...

reports on snow quality please and thank you.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 2, 2011)

billski said:


> the snow that the dog sank in and could not manage through, has an icy crust on top and the dog can now walk on top of it.  ugh.  I want to know where that snow/freezing rain line is.  It's going to determine my travel plans...
> 
> reports on snow quality please and thank you.



Probably still lying across north/central MA and curling back down towards southern Berks/Sprinfield.


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Probably still lying across north/central MA and curling back down towards southern Berks/Sprinfield.


Thanks,

As long it stay below the Ma-NH border, I'm happy.  Stay away from NH, ME and VT!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 2, 2011)

Euler said:


> I'm saying about a 10-12 inches altogether here in Putney.  NWS has a trained measurer in Woodford, just a few miles down the ridge from Mt. Snow and Woodford reports 22" total since this began yesterday.  Down here in Putney the snow changed to sleety stuff from about 11-1PM and now precip has completely stopped.  Some test steps into the yard indicate no crust issues, so we still made out pretty good!



Thanks for the info.  Now that this thing is winding down for the most part, I'm looking over other accumulations to see how we did.  Some S VT and S NH resorts fell short--maybe, just maybe some tailend accumulations can put us in the low range.  But most others thru Central/North VT/NH and ME seem to be working out.  We'll keep catching up on the numbers.  Overall, this could've worked out a little better but this is helping out many northern resorts thankfully.


----------



## andyaxa (Feb 2, 2011)

We're about 5 miles north of the MA border in Rindge, NH...looks like we had about 5-6 yesterday and 6-8 today. I'd guess around a foot total. We had an ever-so-brief bit of very light wet granular sort of stuff around 11am did nothing to the snow surface. I'd guess all of the hills/mtns in NH escaped the crusting.


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2011)

andyaxa said:


> We're about 5 miles north of the MA border in Rindge, NH...looks like we had about 5-6 yesterday and 6-8 today. I'd guess around a foot total. We had an ever-so-brief bit of very light wet granular sort of stuff around 11am did nothing to the snow surface. I'd guess all of the hills/mtns in NH escaped the crusting.



that's good news, thanks!


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 2, 2011)

12-14 inches on Burke mountain made for an awesome pow riding day.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 2, 2011)

Still dumping on Burke.  Weatherman says we should get another 6 inches...


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 2, 2011)

psyflyer said:


> 12-14 inches on Burke mountain made for an awesome pow riding day.



Good for you.  I guess it dropped off to the south.  Lincoln to Cannon only got about 6-8.  It was very windy at Cannon so coverage ranged from 'down to the scrapies' to mid thigh drifts.  Lots off goodness in the trees.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 2, 2011)

About 4-6 yesterday in Middlebury.  Another 9 or so today and more coming.  Next storm is Saturday-Sunday and again on Tuesday!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd say we got 10 inches on the seacoast.  5 and 5 between the two days.

why on earth did everything shut down today?  I thought the roads were much worse yesterday personally


----------



## Masskier (Feb 2, 2011)

psyflyer said:


> Still dumping on Burke.  Weatherman says we should get another 6 inches...



Thanks for the update


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2011)

Still puking up here  in NNY along the Canadian border has been all day long -- Just plowed for the third  time today   i'd guess it at 15 inches so far and still puking


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 2, 2011)

psyflyer said:


> 12-14 inches on Burke mountain made for an awesome pow riding day.



Yeah, it was pretty good out there today :beer:


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2011)

I never thought I'd say this, but I'm getting used to having a weekly dump.  It's simply white everywhere I look.  the hard part is figuring out where to put this stuff.  Looking forward to heading north to put this snow to good use.  

The only downside is that the local drivers seem to have gotten used to it too.  But they still think they can drive like man men/woman disregarding safety and laws on their almost-bald all-season tires.  I'm expecting to see a lot of car-bangers this week.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 2, 2011)

billski said:


> I'm expecting to see a lot of car-bangers this week.



Like this?


----------



## jaja111 (Feb 2, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Like this?



Seriously? What is propping that up behind it?

Western NY suffered. The "storm of the century" amounted to 2 inches of snow and an inch of sleet. Wrap around snows have brought another three inches of very nice 30:1 type fluff. This pales compared to the "predicted" 10-20 inches by now. Sad. Every little bit helps though and it didn't niar.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 2, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> Seriously? What is propping that up behind it?



Just saw video of it on tv. Nothing is holding it up, just landed that way.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't imagine how scary that must have been for the driver...

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 2, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I can't imagine how scary that must have been for the driver...
> 
> -w



How the hell did they get out and then close the door without knocking it over?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 2, 2011)

billski said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but I'm getting used to having a weekly dump.



I prefer a daily dump!

Take that to mean whatever you want.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2011)

Euler said:


> I'm saying about a 10-12 inches altogether here in Putney.  NWS has a trained measurer in Woodford, just a few miles down the ridge from Mt. Snow and Woodford reports 22" total since this began yesterday.  Down here in Putney the snow changed to sleety stuff from about 11-1PM and now precip has completely stopped.  Some test steps into the yard indicate no crust issues, so we still made out pretty good!



No too shabby! I wonder how much the mountain ended up with? The usually get a bit more. 

Woodford always gets pounded. Those guys have a great microclimate for snowfall over there. 

I appreciate the update Euler. I know that in addition to my Friday night, get to VT "Grab beer, start fire" routine, I'll be adding "Shovel deck". 

This stuff was nasty down here in CT. We didn't end up with much snow, so the driveway was ice when I got home...close an inche because the freezing rain soaked the sleet that had frozen. I had to break it up with a shovel, then snowblow all the chunks. I would have rather had a foot of snow.


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2011)

Glenn said:


> This stuff was nasty down here in CT. We didn't end up with much snow, so the driveway was ice when I got home...close an inche because the freezing rain soaked the sleet that had frozen. I had to break it up with a shovel, then snowblow all the chunks. I would have rather had a foot of snow.



We remained mostly a wet sleet. Luckily the snow blower got underneath it. I had clearing sleet.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2011)

That was the tough part...it was pretty darn solid. Had to be chunked up before I could use the blower. But at least I had the blower. Heaving all that ice would have been a chore.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 3, 2011)

Officially 17" in Lowell, MA. Wierd that we probably picked up the most snow in New England. 

Edit: just saw those western MA totals a few posts above, so not quite the most in New England but still very close. Still wierd given the location of Lowell.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 3, 2011)

awf170 said:


> Officially 17" in Lowell, MA. Wierd that we probably picked up the most snow in New England.
> 
> Edit: just saw those western MA totals a few posts above, so not quite the most in New England but still very close. Still wierd given the location of Lowell.



Agreed...

Lowell is BURIED right now...

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2011)

Plowed this morning for a 4th time since yesterday .  Stuck a yardstick in the middle of the yard , it measured 20 " ,  Am about to go up and shovel  the roofs on the front and back porches  and the  Sunroom which is a shed roof style . 

The main gambrel roof is too damn high for me to get up there at 67 -- yeah i'm  a chicken shit


----------



## mikestaple (Feb 3, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Plowed this morning for a 4th time since yesterday .  Stuck a yardstick in the middle of the yard , it measured 20 " ,  Am about to go up and shovel  the roofs on the front and back porches  and the  Sunroom which is a shed roof style .
> 
> The main gambrel roof is too damn high for me to get up there at 67 -- yeah i'm  a chicken shit



It's good to be a chicken sh*t - Super Bowl tie in.  Former Packer WR Max McGhee (he catches the TD pass from Starr in all the highlights) died a few years ago when he fell off his roof cleaning out gutters.  Don't screw with roofs.


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2011)

mikestaple said:


> Don't screw with roofs.



My roof is wicked high. Two stories in front, three in back. Falling off is just not worth the risk to me. I'll take my chances, and if something happens, well that's what home owner's insurance is for. Luckily, I only have a few drifted areas up there. Still gonna try the ice dam sock thing, but that's going to be done by swinging them up from the upper floor windows, not going out on the roof.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2011)

mikestaple said:


> It's good to be a chicken sh*t - Super Bowl tie in.  Former Packer WR Max McGhee (he catches the TD pass from Starr in all the highlights) died a few years ago when he fell off his roof cleaning out gutters.  Don't screw with roofs.



Yeah you are right - i never screw with the MAIN roof 

- Just finished the other 3 roofs man there  was a tremendous amount of snow up there but fortunayely it was BLOWER Pow -- so what the hell am i dong here damn i should be at the mtn today dammit


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 3, 2011)

My friend's neighbor (southern NH)  :-o


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 3, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> My friend's neighbor (southern NH)  :-o



Well blowing the snow clear of the house prevents the ole shovel the roof then shovel it away from the foundation of the house issue.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 3, 2011)

I took this photo yesterday.

Picnic table outside a sandwich shop in Brattleboro, VT.

Stopped in on the way home from Magic:







-w


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 3, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I took this photo yesterday.
> 
> Picnic table outside a sandwich shop in Brattleboro, VT.
> 
> ...



I had two tables like that in my yard.  Eventually the wife nagged me enough to clear of the one with the glass top before it broke.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I took this photo yesterday.
> 
> Picnic table outside a sandwich shop in Brattleboro, VT.
> 
> ...



Looks like VT may have finally surpassed CT in snow totals!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> My friend's neighbor (southern NH)  :-o



That's funny...and a bit scary at the same time. I bet it's a huge timesaver though.


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> My friend's neighbor (southern NH)  :-o





Grassi21 said:


> Well blowing the snow clear of the house prevents the ole shovel the roof then shovel it away from the foundation of the house issue.



The beloved Sundown:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 3, 2011)

Greg said:


> The beloved Sundown:



Wait, isn't the idea to blow the snow off of the roof, and NOT onto a higher one :idea:


----------

